# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Kc breeder battle of ochiba : Rce cianjur & ikoikui jogjakarta

## LDJ

KC BATTLE OF OCHIBA : RCE CIANJUR vs IKOIKUI JOGJAKARTA

Atas semangat kuat dan keinginan untuk memajukan varietas koi lokal Indonesia ke seluruh komunitas hobbyist koi di tanah air, diprakarsai om Demmy dan didukung penuh oleh koi-s.org mengadakan acara KC BATTLE OF OCHIBA : RCE CIANJUR VS IKOIKUI JOGJAKARTA

TUJUAN KEGIATAN
	Memperkenalkan hasil anakan breeder lokal ke hobbyist koi Indonesia
	Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
	Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat KC ini.
	Meningkatkan kecintaan koi lokal lewat keinginan memelihara dengan cara sebaikbaiknya.

BENTUK KEGIATAN
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).

WAKTU KEGIATAN
Kegiatan berlangsung selama 8 bulan, sejak lelang berakhir sampai Desember 2018 dan dijuri secara langsung pada All Indonesia Koi Show 2018

KOI ENTRY
Penyelenggara menyediakan 38 koi jenis ochiba sigure 
(18 ekor dari RCE Cianjur, dan 20 ekor dari IKOIKUI JOGJAKARTA)
kondisi ikan semua adalah sehat dan posisi ikan berada di Breeder masing-masing di Cianjur, Jawa Barat dan Sleman, DI Jogjakarta


HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN
1.	Mekanisme Lelang
	Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal *Rp. 450.000,- (RCE CIANJUR)* dan *Rp 550.000,- (IKOIKUI JOGJAKARTA)*
	Dengan kelipatan bid minimal Rp. 50.000 
	Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini naik (Waktu Server KOI's) dan berakhir pada tanggal 9 April 2018 pukul 20.05 waktu Server KOI's
	Dalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang nge-bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit menjadi 20:10, dan berlaku seterusnya.
	Contoh: 20.05-20.10 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 20.10-20.15, maka lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.20, dst
	Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting Nomor ikan serta rupiah, Koi pilihannya
	Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kodeikan=nominal
	Contoh: #bid d99=500 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system Nge-BID ikan d99 dengan harga ikan Rp 500.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)
	BENAR : #bid d99=450
	SALAH : #bid d99=ob

1. Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat-lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
	Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari pemenang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.
	Pemenang lelang yang lalai membayar sesuai waktunya maka akan diberikan sanksi pembekuan akun oleh admin forum KOIS

2. Pembayaran dilakukan melalui rekening :
	BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
	A/C No. 4411012837
	A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko

3. Donasi event ini adalah 5% dari total omzet untuk pengelolaan KOIS forum


PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN
	Bila pemenang tidak dapat mengambil ikannya secara langsung, maka dapat dikirimkan
	Pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu breeder masing-masing dengan biaya (ongkos kirim) ditanggung oleh pemenang.
	Contact RCE CIANJUR ( om Ronny 0812 2176 868 ) 
	Contact IKOIKUI JOGJAKARTA ( om Agusta 0812 2969 714 )

PENJURIAN
	Penjurian ikan dilakukan secara langsung dengan membawa ikan ke lokasi penjurian
	JURI : 3 Juri dari KOI's dan detail pelaksanaan ditentukan kemudian
	Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ), kelas B (kawarimono)

HADIAH
	Juara 1 : 5% dari omzet (dari masing-masing kelompok breeder)
	Juara 2 : 3% dari omzet (dari masing-masing kelompok breeder)
	Juara 3 : 2% dari omzet (dari masing-masing kelompok breeder)

Lalu juara 1 masing-masing kelompok breeder akan dipertandingkan lagi untuk memperebutkan 
Grand Champion :
Tambahan 1.5% omzet RCE CIANJUR + Tambahan 1.5% omzet IKOIKUI JOGJAKARTA

LAIN  LAIN
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya
 
*LIST OCHIBA RCE CIANJUR OPEN BID RP 450.000*

  

  

  

  

  

  


*LIST OCHIBA IKOIKUI JOGJAKARTA OPEN BID RP 550.000*

----------


## 2onny

Jatah breeder

----------


## agusta_17

Reserved for video

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

#bid b03=550
#bid b18=550

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Mau ngetik b16 kenapa jadi b18

----------


## demmy

> #bid b03=550
> #bid b18=550


Untung autorekap blom nongol koh...

----------


## Ardo Muliana

#bid a03=450

----------


## Nyong Widi

Bid b17=550

----------


## medicineman

#bid b16=550

----------


## dbwidjaja

#bid b02=550

----------


## demmy

> #bid b03=550
> #bid b18=550


woohoo pertamax.... walaupun salah nomer.. Thank You koh..  :Clap2:   :Hail: 




> #bid a03=450


Manthap do..  :Thumb: 




> Bid b17=550


kurang # om widi  :Hippie: 




> #bid b16=550


Thanks buat partisipasinya prof  :Hail:  




> #bid b02=550


wuick, my shifu ... Thank Yooouuu  :Bounce:

----------


## LDJ

wah yg mana ya? cakep2
maunya masing2 breeder 1 ikan. bisikin nocan dong om Dem

----------


## demmy

*Group A* ( *RCE* ) 
A1 450rb - 
A2 450rb -
A3 450rb - ardo muliana
A4 450rb -
A5 450rb -
A6 450rb -
A7 450rb -
A8 450rb -
A9 450rb -
A10 450rb -
A11 450rb -
A12 450rb -
A13 450rb - 
A14 450rb -
A15 450rb -
A16 450rb -
A17 450rb -
A18 450rb -

*Group B* ( *Ikoikui* )
B1 550rb - 
B2 550rb - dbwidjaja
B3 550rb - rama ghaly putranto
B4 550rb - 
B5 550rb - 
B6 550rb - 
B7 550rb - 
B8 550rb - 
B9 550rb - 
B10 550rb - 
B11 550rb - 
B12 550rb - 
B13 550rb - 
B14 550rb - 
B15 550rb - 
B16 550rb - medicineman
B17 550rb - Nyong Widi
B18 550rb - rama ghaly putranto
B19 550rb - 
B20 550rb -

----------


## demmy

> wah yg mana ya? cakep2
> maunya masing2 breeder 1 ikan. bisikin nocan dong om Dem


hahahhaa... sy juga bingung om.  :Rofl:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Group A ( RCE ) 
A1 450rb - 
A2 450rb -
A3 450rb - ardo muliana
A4 450rb -
A5 450rb -
A6 450rb -
A7 450rb -
A8 450rb -
A9 450rb -
A10 450rb -
A11 450rb -
A12 450rb -
A13 450rb - 
A14 450rb -
A15 450rb -
A16 450rb -
A17 450rb -
A18 450rb -

Group B ( Ikoikui )
B1 550rb - 
B2 550rb - dbwidjaja
B3 550rb - rama ghaly putranto
B4 550rb - 
B5 550rb - 
B6 550rb - 
B7 550rb - 
B8 550rb - Dony lesmana
B9 550rb - 
B10 550rb - 
B11 550rb - 
B12 550rb - 
B13 550rb - 
B14 550rb - 
B15 550rb - 
B16 550rb - medicineman
B17 550rb - Nyong Widi
B18 550rb - rama ghaly putranto
B19 550rb - 
B20 550rb -

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Group A ( RCE ) 
A1 450rb - 
A2 450rb -
A3 450rb - ardo muliana
A4 450rb -
A5 450rb -
A6 450rb -
A7 450rb -
A8 450rb -
A9 450rb -
A10 450rb -
A11 450rb -
A12 450rb -
A13 450rb - 
A14 450rb -
A15 450rb -
A16 450rb -
A17 450rb -
A18 450rb -

Group B ( Ikoikui )
B1 550rb - 
B2 550rb - dbwidjaja
B3 550rb - rama ghaly putranto
B4 550rb - 
B5 550rb - 
B6 550rb - 
B7 550rb - 
B8 550rb - 
B9 550rb - Dony Lesmana 
B10 550rb - 
B11 550rb - 
B12 550rb - 
B13 550rb - 
B14 550rb - 
B15 550rb - 
B16 550rb - medicineman
B17 550rb - Nyong Widi
B18 550rb - rama ghaly putranto
B19 550rb - 
B20 550rb -

Ralatttt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Group A ( RCE ) 
A1 450rb - Dony
A2 450rb -
A3 450rb - ardo muliana
A4 450rb -
A5 450rb -
A6 450rb -
A7 450rb -
A8 450rb -
A9 450rb -
A10 450rb -
A11 450rb -
A12 450rb -
A13 450rb - 
A14 450rb -
A15 450rb -
A16 450rb -
A17 450rb -
A18 450rb -

Group B ( Ikoikui )
B1 550rb - 
B2 550rb - dbwidjaja
B3 550rb - rama ghaly putranto
B4 550rb - 
B5 550rb - 
B6 550rb - 
B7 550rb - 
B8 550rb - 
B9 550rb - Dony Lesmana 
B10 550rb - 
B11 550rb - 
B12 550rb - 
B13 550rb - 
B14 550rb - 
B15 550rb - 
B16 550rb - medicineman
B17 550rb - Nyong Widi
B18 550rb - rama ghaly putranto
B19 550rb - 
B20 550rb -

Ralatttt

----------


## pieth

#bid a10=450
#bid b08=550

----------


## melange

#bid a10=500

----------


## demmy

Group A ( RCE ) 
A1 450rb - Dony lesmana
A2 450rb -
A3 450rb - ardo muliana
A4 450rb -
A5 450rb -
A6 450rb -
A7 450rb -
A8 450rb -
A9 450rb -
A10 500rb - melange
A11 450rb -
A12 450rb -
A13 450rb - 
A14 450rb -
A15 450rb -
A16 450rb -
A17 450rb -
A18 450rb -

Group B ( Ikoikui )
B1 550rb - 
B2 550rb - dbwidjaja
B3 550rb - rama ghaly putranto
B4 550rb - 
B5 550rb - 
B6 550rb - 
B7 550rb - 
B8 550rb - pieth
B9 550rb - Dony Lesmana 
B10 550rb - 
B11 550rb - 
B12 550rb - 
B13 550rb - 
B14 550rb - 
B15 550rb - 
B16 550rb - medicineman
B17 550rb - Nyong Widi
B18 550rb - rama ghaly putranto
B19 550rb - 
B20 550rb -

----------


## Ardo Muliana

> wah yg mana ya? cakep2
> maunya masing2 breeder 1 ikan. bisikin nocan dong om Dem


Biasa nya kalo uda bagus2 semua, tutup mata sambil nunjuk om... Wakakakakakak

----------


## demmy

> #bid a10=450
> #bid b08=550


Thank you koko  :Kiss: 




> Group A ( RCE ) 
> A1 450rb - Dony
> A2 450rb -
> A3 450rb - ardo muliana
> A4 450rb -
> A5 450rb -
> A6 450rb -
> A7 450rb -
> A8 450rb -
> ...


Kamsiah om...  :Hail: 




> #bid a10=500


Thanks om Yudhadarma  :Thumb:

----------


## demmy

Group A ( RCE ) 
A1 450rb - Dony lesmana
A2 450rb -
A3 450rb - ardo muliana
A4 450rb -
A5 450rb -
A6 450rb -
A7 450rb -
A8 450rb -
A9 450rb -
A10 500rb - melange
A11 450rb -
A12 450rb -
A13 450rb - 
A14 450rb -
A15 450rb -
A16 450rb -
A17 450rb -
A18 450rb -

Group B ( Ikoikui )
B1 550rb - 
B2 550rb - dbwidjaja
B3 550rb - rama ghaly putranto
B4 550rb - 
B5 550rb - 
B6 550rb - 
B7 550rb - 
B8 550rb - pieth
B9 550rb - Dony Lesmana 
B10 550rb - 
B11 550rb - 
B12 550rb - 
B13 550rb - 
B14 550rb - 
B15 550rb - 
B16 550rb - medicineman
B17 550rb - Nyong Widi
B18 550rb - rama ghaly putranto
B19 550rb - 
B20 550rb -

----------


## Aroel

Pengen nge Bid tapi berkali kali keeping ochiba selalu jadi hitam, gk pernah jadi chocolatos

----------


## demmy

> Pengen nge Bid tapi berkali kali keeping ochiba selalu jadi hitam, gk pernah jadi chocolatos


coba di bid yg warnanya berbeda", siapa tau hasilnya berbeda  ::   ::

----------


## demmy

Group A ( RCE ) 
A1 450rb - Dony lesmana
A2 450rb -
A3 450rb - ardo muliana
A4 450rb -
A5 450rb -
A6 450rb -
A7 450rb -
A8 450rb -
A9 450rb -
A10 500rb - melange
A11 450rb -
A12 450rb - demmy 
A13 450rb - 
A14 450rb -
A15 450rb -
A16 450rb -
A17 450rb -
A18 450rb -

Group B ( Ikoikui )
B1 550rb - 
B2 550rb - dbwidjaja
B3 550rb - rama ghaly putranto
B4 550rb - 
B5 550rb - 
B6 550rb - 
B7 550rb - 
B8 550rb - pieth
B9 550rb - Dony Lesmana 
B10 550rb - demmy
B11 550rb - 
B12 550rb - 
B13 550rb - 
B14 550rb - 
B15 550rb - 
B16 550rb - medicineman
B17 550rb - Nyong Widi
B18 550rb - rama ghaly putranto
B19 550rb - 
B20 550rb -

----------


## LDJ

#bid b06=600

awasss jangan diisengin! #senggolcubit

----------


## oeisinsing

A7 450 biar agak rame

----------


## demmy

Group A ( RCE ) 
A1 450rb - Dony lesmana
A2 450rb -
A3 450rb - ardo muliana
A4 450rb -
A5 450rb -
A6 450rb -
A7 450rb - oeisinsing
A8 450rb -
A9 450rb -
A10 500rb - melange
A11 450rb -
A12 450rb -
A13 450rb - 
A14 450rb -
A15 450rb -
A16 450rb -
A17 450rb -
A18 450rb -

Group B ( Ikoikui )
B1 550rb - 
B2 550rb - dbwidjaja
B3 550rb - rama ghaly putranto
B4 550rb - 
B5 550rb - 
B6 600rb - LDJ
B7 550rb - 
B8 550rb - pieth
B9 550rb - Dony Lesmana 
B10 550rb - 
B11 550rb - 
B12 550rb - 
B13 550rb - 
B14 550rb - 
B15 550rb - 
B16 550rb - medicineman
B17 550rb - Nyong Widi
B18 550rb - rama ghaly putranto
B19 550rb - 
B20 550rb -

----------


## demmy

> #bid b06=600
> 
> awasss jangan diisengin! #senggolcubit


manuaaaaal oi... bruakakaka  ::  :: 




> A7 450 biar agak rame


Thanks Yud..  :Thumb:

----------


## A C NW

B07 = 550 ikut2 rame

----------


## A C NW

masih agak bingung.com, maklum yah nubie.

----------


## demmy

Group A ( RCE ) 
A1 450rb - Dony lesmana
A2 450rb -
A3 450rb - ardo muliana
A4 450rb -
A5 450rb -
A6 450rb -
A7 450rb - oeisinsing
A8 450rb -
A9 450rb -
A10 500rb - melange
A11 450rb -
A12 450rb -
A13 450rb - 
A14 450rb -
A15 450rb -
A16 450rb -
A17 450rb -
A18 450rb -

Group B ( Ikoikui )
B1 550rb - 
B2 550rb - dbwidjaja
B3 550rb - rama ghaly putranto
B4 550rb - 
B5 550rb - 
B6 600rb - LDJ
B7 550rb - A C NW
B8 550rb - pieth
B9 550rb - Dony Lesmana 
B10 550rb - 
B11 550rb - 
B12 550rb - 
B13 550rb - 
B14 550rb - 
B15 550rb - 
B16 550rb - medicineman
B17 550rb - Nyong Widi
B18 550rb - rama ghaly putranto
B19 550rb - 
B20 550rb -

----------


## demmy

> B07 = 550 ikut2 rame


Thanks ko Chandra

----------


## Aroel

> coba di bid yg warnanya berbeda", siapa tau hasilnya berbeda


bagi kisi-kisi nya donk ko demmy biar ochibanya di keeping gk item melulu

----------


## hero

#bid B5= 550

----------


## hero

#bid A10=550

----------


## Jojoman

#bid B01=550

----------


## koi colony

#bid A10=600

----------


## Gedong Kuning Koi

A.10 bid 650
B.09 bid 650

----------


## hero

#bid B 05=550

----------


## demmy

#bid A12=450
#bid B10=550

----------


## dbwidjaja

#bid a01=450

----------


## Nyong Widi

#bid b17=550

----------


## Nyong Widi

#bid b07=600

----------


## LDJ

> Group A ( RCE ) 
> A1 450rb - Dony lesmana
> A2 450rb -
> A3 450rb - ardo muliana
> A4 450rb -
> A5 450rb -
> A6 450rb -
> A7 450rb - oeisinsing
> A8 450rb -
> ...


TQ BANGET om Demmy udh bantuin rekapin
suhu turun gunuungg... :Tea:

----------


## LDJ

> Group A ( RCE ) 
> A1 450rb - Dony
> A2 450rb -
> A3 450rb - ardo muliana
> A4 450rb -
> A5 450rb -
> A6 450rb -
> A7 450rb -
> A8 450rb -
> ...


ayo2 bid lagi masukin ke tabel




> A7 450 biar agak rame


sorry om oei, kalimat coding nya masih salah
#bid a07=45x (tulis 0 biar genap 450 rb)

makasih udh bantu ngeroyokin acaranya om Demmy

----------


## A C NW

sama2 Ko Demmy.

----------


## A C NW

#Bid A06=450

----------


## agusta_17

Berikut link video ochiba Ikoikui Jogja

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...xzHki88-MQ9Xhm

----------


## MR. RADITYA

#bid A12=500

----------


## medonk

#bid a07=450
#bid a15=450

----------


## 2onny

Video untuk grup A
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...cDM4FPYHdONsrI

----------


## demmy

> A.10 bid 650
> B.09 bid 650


Formatny salah om
Thanks buat supportnya  :Thumb:

----------


## A C NW

#bid b07=650

----------


## Daddy Luluh

#bid a16=450

----------


## melange

#bid a12=550

----------


## kacanggaring

#bid a13=450

----------


## DDavin

#bid B02=600

----------


## LDJ

last lap tonight

----------


## Jojoman

Om om.. mohon infonya indukan ikan2 ini, mungkin kalo info indukan lengkap bisa lebih menarik.
Thank you

----------


## pieth

#bid a10=650

----------


## agusta_17

Indukan dari Grup B Ikoikui Jogja (maaf fotonya blur  :Heh: )
F - Kohaku F1 Matsue (kanan) x M - Ochiba Seyjuro + Kohaku CKK
[IMG][/IMG]

Sebagai apresiasi kami, apabila bid tembus 1000K, maka ada hadiah bagi bidder tertinggi dan total bid terbanyak. 
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## LDJ

#bid b06=650

----------


## LDJ

close...!  :Whoo:

----------


## LDJ

terimakasih khususnya untuk semua peserta dan beberapa new member forum yang berkenan pastisipasi di KC ini. apresiasi tinggi ke om Demmy, dan kedua breeder om Ronny + om Agusta. jangan berhenti berkarya!

----------


## LDJ

1. Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat-lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
•	Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari pemenang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.
•	Pemenang lelang yang lalai membayar sesuai waktunya maka akan diberikan sanksi pembekuan akun oleh admin forum KOI’S

2. Pembayaran dilakukan melalui rekening :
•	BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
•	A/C No. 4411012837
•	A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko

bukti pembayaran silakan di post di forum agar tidak terjadi kesalahan pengiriman

----------


## A C NW

Udah close yah???

----------


## A C NW

Udah close yah???
ongkirnya gimana? saya lokasi Banyuwangi

----------


## Nyong Widi

Rekapannya dimana ya om??

----------


## Nyong Widi

Rekapannya dimana ya?

----------


## Nyong Widi

Rekapannya dimana??

----------


## agusta_17

Terimakasih atas partisipasi rekan-rekan semua.
Untuk pengiriman Ochiba Grup B Jogja, mohon menghubungi kami di 08122969714

----------


## agusta_17

> Rekapannya dimana??


Kalau dilihat di handphone harus masuk versi web om supaya kelihatan rekapannya. Ini salinan rekapan-nya.

A01	450	dbwidjaja
A02		
A03	450	Ardo Muliana
A04		
A05		
A06	450	A C NW
A07	450	medonk
A08		
A09		
A10	650	pieth
A11		
A12	550	melange
A13	450	kacanggaring
A14		
A15	450	medonk
A16	450	Daddy Luluh
A17		
A18		
B01	550	Jojoman
B02	600	DDavin
B03	550	rama ghaly putranto
B04		
B05		
B06	600	LDJ
B07	650	A C NW
B08	550	pieth
B09		
B10	550	demmy
B11		
B12		
B13		
B14		
B15		
B16	550	medicineman
B17	550	Nyong Widi
B18	550	rama ghaly putranto
B19		
B20

----------


## Daddy Luluh



----------


## Daddy Luluh

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## A C NW

[IMG]IMG_6579 (2).jpg[/IMG]

----------


## A C NW

Kok saya gak bisa tampil in photo transfer disini, jadi gaptek nih

----------


## A C NW

pengen X1, wkwkwkwk

----------


## demmy



----------


## demmy

A C NW

----------


## demmy

DDavin

----------


## demmy

dbwidjaja

----------


## demmy

Rama ghaly putranto

----------


## demmy

how to cancel paypal account

medicineman

----------


## demmy

how to delete a mint account

Melange

----------


## demmy

how to delete a mint account

Jojoman

----------


## medonk

Pemb ochiba a07 & a15

----------


## demmy

how to delete a mint account

B17 - Nyong widi

----------


## demmy

Bused, sy sehari transfer brp x ini?  ::

----------


## A C NW

http://ibb.co/iDfiBc

----------


## demmy

> A C NW





> http://ibb.co/iDfiBc


Sudah sy upload ko

----------


## A C NW



----------


## A C NW

dah berhasil ini Ko Dem, tyty... dah ngerepotin, wkwkkwkwkwk sering2 dah,  upsss

----------


## agusta_17

[IMG][/IMG]
B17  Nyong Widi

----------


## dbwidjaja

Untuk pengiriman ikan grup A, hubungi siapa ya ? Makasih..

----------


## pieth

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
13/04 09:09:38
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 1,200,000.00
A10 b08

----------


## agusta_17

Rekap KC Ochiba

A01	450	dbwidjaja   - PAID
A02		
A03	450	Ardo Muliana
A04		
A05		
A06	450	A C NW   - PAID
A07	450	medonk   - PAID
A08		
A09		
A10 	650	pieth   - PAID
A11		
A12	550	melange - PAID
A13	450	kacanggaring
A14		
A15	450	medonk   - PAID
A16	450	Daddy Luluh   - PAID
A17		
A18		
B01	550	Jojoman   - PAID - DELIVERED
B02	600	DDavin   - PAID - PENDING DELIVERY
B03	550	rama ghaly putranto - PAID
B04		
B05		
B06	650	LDJ   - PAID
B07	650	A C NW   - PAID
B08	550	pieth   - PAID
B09		
B10	550	demmy   - PAID
B11		
B12		
B13		
B14		
B15		
B16	550	medicineman - PAID
B17	550	Nyong Widi - PAID - DELIVERED
B18	550	rama ghaly putranto - PAID
B19		
B20		

Mohon dikoreksi dan ditambahkan kalau ada kesalahan

----------


## agusta_17

Rekap KC Ochiba

A01 450 dbwidjaja - PAID
A02
A03 450 Ardo Muliana  - PAID
A04
A05
A06 450 A C NW - PAID
A07 450 medonk - PAID
A08
A09
A10 650 pieth - PAID
A11
A12 550 melange - PAID
A13 450 kacanggaring
A14
A15 450 medonk - PAID
A16 450 Daddy Luluh - PAID
A17
A18
B01 550 Jojoman - PAID - DELIVERED
B02 600 DDavin - PAID - PENDING DELIVERY
B03 550 rama ghaly putranto - PAID
B04
B05
B06 650 LDJ - PAID
B07 650 A C NW - PAID
B08 550 pieth - PAID
B09
B10 550 demmy - PAID
B11
B12
B13
B14
B15
B16 550 medicineman - PAID
B17 550 Nyong Widi - PAID - DELIVERED
B18 550 rama ghaly putranto - PAID
B19
B20

Mohon dikoreksi dan ditambahkan kalau ada kesalahan

----------


## gerryochiba

mash boleh ikutan gak???  :Typing:

----------


## agusta_17

> mash boleh ikutan gak???


Silahkan om gerry, tinggal pilih  ::

----------


## gerryochiba

Siappp... dipantau dulu maklum nubie... thank you

----------


## gerryochiba

#bid b14=550

----------


## agusta_17

> #bid b14=550


Sori om gerry, kelupaan B14 sudah diambil orang, mungkin yang lainnya  :Pray2: .

Rekap KC Ochiba

A01 450 dbwidjaja - PAID
A02
A03 450 Ardo Muliana - PAID
A04
A05
A06 450 A C NW - PAID
A07 450 medonk - PAID
A08
A09
A10 650 pieth - PAID
A11
A12 550 melange - PAID
A13 450 kacanggaring
A14
A15 450 medonk - PAID
A16 450 Daddy Luluh - PAID
A17
A18
B01 550 Jojoman - PAID - DELIVERED
B02 600 DDavin - PAID - PENDING DELIVERY
B03 550 rama ghaly putranto - PAID
B04
B05
B06 650 LDJ - PAID
B07 650 A C NW - PAID
B08 550 pieth - PAID
B09
B10 550 demmy - PAID
B11
B12
B13
B14 550 Nyong Widi - PAID - DELIVERED
B15
B16 550 medicineman - PAID
B17 550 Nyong Widi - PAID - DELIVERED
B18 550 rama ghaly putranto - PAID
B19
B20

Mohon dikoreksi dan ditambahkan kalau ada kesalahan

----------


## gerryochiba

#bid b04=550
#bid b05=550
#bid b20=550

----------


## agusta_17

> #bid b04=550
> #bid b05=550
> #bid b20=550


siap om gerry  :Pray2: 
Rekap KC Ochiba

A01 450 dbwidjaja - PAID
A02
A03 450 Ardo Muliana - PAID
A04
A05
A06 450 A C NW - PAID
A07 450 medonk - PAID
A08
A09
A10 650 pieth - PAID
A11
A12 550 melange - PAID
A13 450 kacanggaring
A14
A15 450 medonk - PAID
A16 450 Daddy Luluh - PAID
A17
A18
B01 550 Jojoman - PAID - DELIVERED
B02 600 DDavin - PAID - PENDING DELIVERY
B03 550 rama ghaly putranto - PAID
B04 550 gerryochiba
B05 550 gerryochiba
B06 650 LDJ - PAID
B07 650 A C NW - PAID
B08 550 pieth - PAID
B09
B10 550 demmy - PAID
B11
B12
B13
B14 550 Nyong Widi - PAID - DELIVERED
B15
B16 550 medicineman - PAID
B17 550 Nyong Widi - PAID - DELIVERED
B18 550 rama ghaly putranto - PAID
B19
B20 550 gerryochiba

Mohon dikoreksi dan ditambahkan kalau ada kesalahan

----------


## gerryochiba

> #bid b04=550
> #bid b05=550
> #bid b20=550


Sudah transfer, bingung upload nya...

----------


## agusta_17

[IMG] [/IMG]
B04-B05-B20 - gerryochiba

----------


## agusta_17

Rekap KC Ochiba

A01 450 dbwidjaja - PAID
A02
A03 450 Ardo Muliana - PAID
A04
A05
A06 450 A C NW - PAID
A07 450 medonk - PAID
A08
A09
A10 650 pieth - PAID
A11
A12 550 melange - PAID
A13 450 kacanggaring
A14
A15 450 medonk - PAID
A16 450 Daddy Luluh - PAID
A17
A18
B01 550 Jojoman - PAID - DELIVERED
B02 600 DDavin - PAID - PENDING DELIVERY
B03 550 rama ghaly putranto - PAID
B04 550 gerryochiba - PAID
B05 550 gerryochiba - PAID
B06 650 LDJ - PAID
B07 650 A C NW - PAID
B08 550 pieth - PAID
B09
B10 550 demmy - PAID
B11
B12
B13
B14 550 Nyong Widi - PAID - DELIVERED
B15
B16 550 medicineman - PAID
B17 550 Nyong Widi - PAID - DELIVERED
B18 550 rama ghaly putranto - PAID
B19
B20 550 gerryochiba - PAID

Mohon dikoreksi dan ditambahkan kalau ada kesalahan

----------


## agusta_17

Rekap KC Ochiba

A01 450 dbwidjaja - PAID - DELIVERED
A02
A03 450 Ardo Muliana - PAID - DELIVERED
A04
A05
A06 450 A C NW - PAID - DELIVERED
A07 450 medonk - PAID - DELIVERED
A08
A09
A10 650 pieth - PAID
A11
A12 550 melange - PAID - DELIVERED
A13 450 kacanggaring
A14
A15 450 medonk - PAID - DELIVERED
A16 450 Daddy Luluh - PAID - DELIVERED
A17
A18

B01 550 Jojoman - PAID - DELIVERED
B02 600 DDavin - PAID - PENDING DELIVERY
B03 550 rama ghaly putranto - PAID
B04 550 gerryochiba - PAID - DELIVERED
B05 550 gerryochiba - PAID - DELIVERED
B06 650 LDJ - PAID
B07 650 A C NW - PAID - DELIVERED
B08 550 pieth - PAID
B09
B10 550 demmy - PAID
B11
B12
B13
B14 550 Nyong Widi - PAID - DELIVERED
B15
B16 550 medicineman - PAID
B17 550 Nyong Widi - PAID - DELIVERED
B18 550 rama ghaly putranto - PAID
B19
B20 550 gerryochiba - PAID - DELIVERED

Mohon dikoreksi dan ditambahkan kalau ada kesalahan

----------


## agusta_17

Rekap KC Ochiba

A01 450 dbwidjaja - PAID - DELIVERED
A02
A03 450 Ardo Muliana - PAID - DELIVERED
A04
A05
A06 450 A C NW - PAID - DELIVERED
A07 450 medonk - PAID - DELIVERED
A08
A09
A10 650 pieth - PAID
A11
A12 550 melange - PAID - DELIVERED
A13 450 kacanggaring
A14
A15 450 medonk - PAID - DELIVERED
A16 450 Daddy Luluh - PAID - DELIVERED
A17
A18

B01 550 Jojoman - PAID - DELIVERED
B02 600 DDavin - PAID - PENDING DELIVERY
B03 550 rama ghaly putranto - PAID - DELIVERED
B04 550 gerryochiba - PAID - DELIVERED
B05 550 gerryochiba - PAID - DELIVERED
B06 650 LDJ - PAID - DELIVERED
B07 650 A C NW - PAID - DELIVERED
B08 550 pieth - PAID - DELIVERED
B09
B10 550 demmy - PAID - DELIVERED
B11
B12
B13
B14 550 Nyong Widi - PAID - DELIVERED
B15
B16 550 medicineman - PAID - DELIVERED
B17 550 Nyong Widi - PAID - DELIVERED
B18 550 rama ghaly putranto - PAID - DELIVERED
B19
B20 550 gerryochiba - PAID - DELIVERED

Mohon dikoreksi dan ditambahkan kalau ada kesalahan

----------


## LDJ

terimakasih updatenya om Agusta

----------


## kacanggaring

mohon maaf baru monitor lagi.. apakah masih berlaku? sekali lagi mohon maaf...

----------


## medicineman

Izin update ikan biar meriah KC nya.
Ikan B16 dengan memakai beha di kepalanya   :Biggrin1:

----------


## medicineman

Update sedikit biar rame ya om

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om, fotonya belum keluar.  :Wave:

----------


## agusta_17

Apa kabar om-om semua dan ikan2 nya?
Jangan lupa untuk penjurian KC Ochiba nanti di All Indo ya  :Wave:  :Wave:  :Wave:

----------

